# How do you do a double exposure with digital?



## BLD_007 (Mar 12, 2010)

How do you do a double exposure with a digital camera? 







Photo shop? But then it won't look the same. My only guess is bulb with the lights off and use strobes. But again, it won't look like a true double exposure. 

Right?


----------



## anm90 (Mar 12, 2010)

Look in your camera manual. My D90 has a function in the menus that allows me to turn multiple exposures on or off. I found it by accident one day. It lets you do 2 or 3 exposures.


----------



## ann (Mar 12, 2010)

as alex has suggested check your camera type. In the past few years this function has been available however, earlier digital cameras and even some entery level cameras do not allow this function


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think Canon DSLR cameras have that ability.



> Photo shop? But then it won't look the same.


No, it would probably look better.


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I don't think Canon DSLR cameras have that ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for the ghostly look. Can PS do that?


----------



## williambarry (Mar 12, 2010)

BLD_007 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Canon DSLR cameras have that ability.
> ...



Photoshop can do whatever you can press the buttons for. Messed up progress report in high school? Easy fix. Photoshopping a C*** in front of a dbags mouth and leaving it all over campus? Easy fix.

Taking two pictures of the same area with different things in them and blending layers and changing opacity settings? Come on. It isn't hard. Google. Bing. Yahoo. Dogpile.  You have a keyboard and functioning fingers yes?


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 12, 2010)

williambarry said:


> BLD_007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



Didn't think about opacity...

For HS i would always us MS word to create my own report card with letterhead and everything. 

to bad PS cost an arm and a leg


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

ghost car in 6 easy steps

1. Take photo of scene with car using tripod
2. Move car, don't move camera
3. Take photo of scene without car
4. Download photos from camera
5. Stack layers in photoshop
6. Change opacity of top layer to ~50% (it doesn't matter which photo is on top)

success!


----------

